# "National Geographic" Terrariums



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

So... I know they've only been out a few months but anyone have any experience with these yet? 

What's the build quality like? What kind of modifications do they need for darts? How do they work for other herps?

I've been seeing them on sale lately and petsmart is going to have a 50 gal equivalent 36x18x18 on sale this weekend for $119... which is a pretty solid deal.










Thoughts? Opinions? Horror/success stories?


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

These you have to assemble. But the smaller one that is 18gal 20long size comes all put together it's just like this one but smaller. I got some for my uromastyx. One thing I can say is that they are really well made the top is more like metal grate then screen it looks like it could come apart to put glass in but it will easily support a piece cut to size and just laid on top. The one side has half screen and the other side has a cord port that will close off. I haven't modified one but I'm sure it could be done. These tanks are better built then zoomed or exo terra IMO. I hope the make an 18x18x24 soon.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the response. The couple reviews I saw on some other forums all said they seemed well built.

National Geographic™ Sanctuary Reptile Terrarium

Looks like these are the sizes:

16x16x12
16x16x24
30x12x12
36x18x18

So... not quite an 18x18x24 but the price on them right now is 89.99 compared to 114.99 on the Exo Terra.

I'm curious what it would be like to swap out that side panel with glass.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

I'm tempted to try the 36x18x18 also if i do would get a piece of glass that covers the side screen and silicon it In place


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

When I first saw that these needed to be assembled I thought, they wont hold water and seemed targeted at desert herps. After that I didn't look at them much. Does the bottom part come pre assembled and silicone sealed?


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

I would like to see a 23" cube like this.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Don't know much about their terrariums but there bulbs suck.. I have bought 3 of them and they only lasted me 2 months each.. 100watt day bulbs..


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

Yeah I don't like anything else by them either. I was really shocked by the tank.


----------



## JoshuaB (Jun 29, 2014)

I did a decent build with one of the larger tall ones. It held water just fine, but i ended up shattering the front glass when I was drilling for my bulkhead and am now in the process of replacing it.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

Did it break like it is tempered or in to shards?


----------



## JoshuaB (Jun 29, 2014)

Naw, it broke like when the drill smacks into the glass after the bit is through x-(


----------

